# Pre-wedding shoot for a Chinese/Viet wedding



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2015)

The client and I went to the same high school and found me through FB recently   The wedding was shot in May and this picture made it to both their canvas and wedding album.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

very nice!
i actually did an engagement shot with bamboo as the background a while back.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 2, 2015)

I love the setting and the floating train. VERY nice work.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 2, 2015)

Huntington Library?


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Gary, it was at the LA Arboretum.  We had a permit for after hour shoot and timed it within the golden hours.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 2, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Thanks guys.  Gary, it was at the LA Arboretum.  We had a permit for after hour shoot and timed it within the golden hours.


Close ... lol. I like the arboretum.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 2, 2015)

I love bamboo!!! What a great location, and it is a wonderful shot!!!!


----------



## wbarthur (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice Shot!  I love the flow of the fabric!


----------



## Bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2015)

Your work is so inspirational.... Love this!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bluegrasser said:


> Your work is so inspirational.... Love this!



Oh wow, thanks for the compliment.  I'm not sure if I can live up to that.


----------



## Casey carson (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow! Amazing work! Very inspirational!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful.  Very nicely done.  Any supplemental lighting on this?  Or just a reflector for fill?

Jake


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 9, 2015)

Casey carson said:


> Wow! Amazing work! Very inspirational!



Thanks!!!



D-B-J said:


> Beautiful.  Very nicely done.  Any supplemental lighting on this?  Or just a reflector for fill?
> 
> Jake



It was done with an assistant holding soft white reflector just outside of frame.  I rarely use the reflective gold/silver because it looks too noticeable.  I tend to keep the lighting looking as natural as possible


----------

